# where is cshrc



## gderoover (Dec 10, 2003)

Hello,

I am trying to locate the .cshrc file, i am doing a search using the find tool but no success. I have read that this file is suppose to be create during installation of fink unless i have an existing tshrc file. I cannot find either. I understand have read several post on fink installation that the file might not be created and i have to manually created using init.csh but i do remember fink asking me to created the file during installation.

Anyway I am trying to do a clean reinstall of fink and need to get rid of any preexisting file.

Please help

thanks, 

Giro


----------



## btoneill (Dec 10, 2003)

Open up a terminal, and type "ls .*". You should see it there.

Brian


----------



## bobw (Dec 10, 2003)

*ls .**

in Terminal gets me Command not found


----------



## gderoover (Dec 11, 2003)

ls .*.

and it works.

All right now i took it off, did a clean reinstall of everything, but now the problem is tat .cshrc is not there anymore.

any clue will be appreciated

Giro


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 11, 2003)

.cshrc is located in ~/
If it doesn't exist, create it.


----------

